

Smugness Driven Development in Clojure (FizzBuzz) - lkrubner
http://www.learningclojure.com/2014/05/fizz-buzz-interview-question.html

======
facorreia
A great example of iterative development.

> Is fizzbuzz really actually quite hard, or is everyone out there a complete
> idiot?

The FizzBuzz test is not supposed to be hard. It's supposed to be so simple
that any programmer should be able to do it in a few minutes, as the OP did.
It weeds out the absolutely incompetent, that couldn't program their way out
of a paper bag, which is a large percentage of programming job applicants.
And, by the way, which I've seen being employed several times. They usually
depend on other people doing the job for them and they tend to rise to more
abstract, higher-paying and more influential jobs.

